# PTAP and HEC Results



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone else starting to get extremely antsy about the PTAP and HEC results... :/
they've only extended the date, like a million time! starting to get super nervous..
They said it will be in the first week in november, so we will hear from them soon hopefully!

Who else on here applied to either PTAP or HEC? 

Fingers crossed everyone, i hope all of us here who applied make it!


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

I applied to PTAP and I'm anxiously waiting for the list as well. 
Hopefully they put up the list this week since I've already heard from private colleges and I need to pay fees soon in order to secure my seat.:?

And does anyone know what the PTAP merit list is based on? Is it only equivalence or a combination of equivalence and SAT scores?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Based purely on equivalence. Will find out in a day or two. I already know I'm in the waiting list. Last merit is 887. 950 is the highest. What's your equivalence?

- - - Updated - - -

80 people applied this year for 15 seats Remaining seats 72-15 = for developing countries. Only 15 for developed.


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Yea that's what I've heard. How did you find out about the last merit? Did you call the PTAP office?

And unfortunately my equivalence is much lower than 887. I lost about 20% b/c I studied in Canada. So I guess I'll probably be on the waiting list too?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

My mum called them and asked. Whenever I ask for information I never get it. :/ She was on the phone with them for 15 minutes. I didn't even know since she's in the UK. She didn't talk to the Saleem Ahmed Khan guy. Talked to someone else. Hm yea :/

- - - Updated - - -

You must be on the waiting list.


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh ok well thanks for the info, I really appreciate it! I think I'll try calling them today and ask where I stand. Inshallah we'll both get in! Have you applied to other private colleges?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, I wish you guys all the best and I pray that you all get into the college you want. I have a question, when you say there are only 15 PTAP seats for developed countries, does that mean that there are only 15 spots open in all of Pakistan? I get confused because I heard that every government college has 2 seats, but how could that work with only 15 seats? Someone please help clear this confusion for me.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

oh wow, 887 eh, its so high this year :/ I have 887, so hopefully i'll get in, and hopefully to the one of my choice. 
Good luck to everyone, i hope it all works out for us :/


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

sahernaqvi said:


> Hi, I wish you guys all the best and I pray that you all get into the college you want. I have a question, when you say there are only 15 PTAP seats for developed countries, does that mean that there are only 15 spots open in all of Pakistan? I get confused because I heard that every government college has 2 seats, but how could that work with only 15 seats? Someone please help clear this confusion for me.


Yea 15 spots all over Pakistan for people from developed countries and 80 people from developed countries applied this year. The remaining 57 seats are for developing countries: obvious isn't it? Pakistan technical assistance programme?

- - - Updated - - -



sunny3027 said:


> oh wow, 887 eh, its so high this year :/ I have 887, so hopefully i'll get in, and hopefully to the one of my choice.
> Good luck to everyone, i hope it all works out for us :/


Yes you must be on the merit list. I have 886 :/ Bad luck. The merit is much higher this year. What was the uni of your choice? If you are a girl they will probably put you into FJMC for Lahore.

- - - Updated - - -



aquamarinaquarian said:


> Oh ok well thanks for the info, I really appreciate it! I think I'll try calling them today and ask where I stand. Inshallah we'll both get in! Have you applied to other private colleges?


No problem. I applied to CMH and FMH and got through to the interview part which means pay up. I didn't pay...


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

yea hopefully, but its still possible that many people got 887, and some people got put on the waiting list :/ like last year, there were quite a few people with the same marks, so its possible again this year.
yes, i am a girl, so i hope FJMC is still a choice!
and you have 886 eh, you might still have a fighting chance! your probably high on the waiting list, so you never know, things could turn around if people dont take their seats

- - - Updated - - -



aquamarinaquarian said:


> Yea that's what I've heard. How did you find out about the last merit? Did you call the PTAP office?
> 
> And unfortunately my equivalence is much lower than 887. I lost about 20% b/c I studied in Canada. So I guess I'll probably be on the waiting list too?


yeah I also lost around that much, as i'm also in canada :/ sucks soooo bad! but hopefully, whatevers best will happen!


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm second on the waiting list. Wouldn't count on people leaving..lol. Oh well.

- - - Updated - - -

What's your HEC aggregate?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> I'm second on the waiting list. Wouldn't count on people leaving..lol. Oh well.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What's your HEC aggregate?


you never know though, although slim, its possible. my hec aggregate is, from what i recall, around 77%. i wish i knew that they extended the deadline this year to accommodate applicants taking the october SAT ll test...i would have retaken it and got better marks, since i didnt do too well the first time around :\

and how do you know your position on the list? did you call the ead/saleem guy? and they readily disclosed that information?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

sunny3027 said:


> you never know though, although slim, its possible. my hec aggregate is, from what i recall, around 77%. i wish i knew that they extended the deadline this year to accommodate applicants taking the october SAT ll test...i would have retaken it and got better marks, since i didnt do too well the first time around :\
> 
> and how do you know your position on the list? did you call the ead/saleem guy? and they readily disclosed that information?


My mum called and I have no idea how she got this information but she said she talked to the person who is really in charge of PTAP. He told her the CLOSING merit for the first merit list last year was 845. 
She also talked to Rabia Jehanzeb from HEC and she said the result will be sent to candidates by email in the first week of November, They got around 400 applications this year. I have 81.90 for HEC. I hope I get a place in AIMC. Do you know someone who got into AIMC last year through HEC and what their aggregate was like?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> My mum called and I have no idea how she got this information but she said she talked to the person who is really in charge of PTAP. He told her the merit for the first merit list last year was 845.
> She also talked to Rabia Jehanzeb from HEC and she said the result will be sent to candidates by email in the first week of November, They got around 400 applications this year. I have 81.90 for HEC. I hope I get a place in AIMC. Do you know someone who got into AIMC last year through HEC and what their aggregate was like?


Thats a great aggregate, I wish you all the best to get in! I don't know anyone who got in, and to my knowledge, I don't think there is a list anywhere :s if there is, I have yet to see it.
Oh wow...400. Bye bye chances lol  
Yeah, it was 845 last year, I was checking out the list, and was feeling decently confident about getting into a good school this year...who knew the merit would increase by over 40 points! Craziness :s

But hopefully someone will see this, someone who knows what the closing aggregate for HEC was last year. If not, we'll find out in a week anyways :/ *fingers crossed*


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

I just called the PTAP office and the guy I spoke to said that the last merit was 890. And when I told him my equivalence score, he said my chances were slim lol. He also didn't mention anything about a waitlist. This wasn't the Section Officer though so I don't know how accurate this information is. 

Anyway he said the merit list will be posted by this Monday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> Yea that's what I've heard. How did you find out about the last merit? Did you call the PTAP office?
> 
> And unfortunately my equivalence is much lower than 887. I lost about 20% b/c I studied in Canada. So I guess I'll probably be on the waiting list too?


Yes exactly, it's so not fair if you're from Canada!!! 
I got a 94 average in sciences. Believe it or not, I came second in Alberta in Physics and Chemistry on the diploma (because I only missed 100% by one mark). And yet still, my equivalence is only 799/1100! Even on the SAT-2 exams, I had 2260/2400, but they didn't even consider it. So I didn't even bother applying. It's totally unfair if you're from Canada for some reason. They cut 21%


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> I just called the PTAP office and the guy I spoke to said that the last merit was 890. And when I told him my equivalence score, he said my chances were slim lol. He also didn't mention anything about a waitlist. This wasn't the Section Officer though so I don't know how accurate this information is.
> 
> Anyway he said the merit list will be posted by this Monday. Good luck everyone!


Strange, good luck.


----------



## halooo (Mar 17, 2012)

anyone applied to sargodha


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

halooo said:


> anyone applied to sargodha


 Through PTAP OR HEC?

- - - Updated - - -



sahernaqvi said:


> Hi, I wish you guys all the best and I pray that you all get into the college you want. I have a question, when you say there are only 15 PTAP seats for developed countries, does that mean that there are only 15 spots open in all of Pakistan? I get confused because I heard that every government college has 2 seats, but how could that work with only 15 seats? Someone please help clear this confusion for me.


Hey what's your FSC equivalence for PTAP like ?


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

I know totally unfair, highschool's hard in Canada too! Wow your marks are pretty good so I'm sure you'll get in somewhere else!:thumbsup: 

I applied to PTAP as a backup although I've sort of given up hope now lol. My equivalence was much lower than yours and I'm starting to wonder if I should have asked the IBCC how they did my calculations. I've heard that there are Canadian students with pretty high equivalences so I'm wondering if they had their marks tampered with by someone they knew at the ministry. The highest possible equivalence Canadian students could get is 80% but maybe some people were able to get some extra marks somehow. 




heartbreak said:


> Yes exactly, it's so not fair if you're from Canada!!!
> I got a 94 average in sciences. Believe it or not, I came second in Alberta in Physics and Chemistry on the diploma (because I only missed 100% by one mark). And yet still, my equivalence is only 799/1100! Even on the SAT-2 exams, I had 2260/2400, but they didn't even consider it. So I didn't even bother applying. It's totally unfair if you're from Canada for some reason. They cut 21%


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> I know totally unfair, highschool's hard in Canada too! Wow your marks are pretty good so I'm sure you'll get in somewhere else!:thumbsup:
> 
> I applied to PTAP as a backup although I've sort of given up hope now lol. My equivalence was much lower than yours and I'm starting to wonder if I should have asked the IBCC how they did my calculations. I've heard that there are Canadian students with pretty high equivalences so I'm wondering if they had their marks tampered with by someone they knew at the ministry. The highest possible equivalence Canadian students could get is 80% but maybe some people were able to get some extra marks somehow.


Im Canadian as well, and had to go through the stupid mark cutting too  I have 887, so my marks only went down around 15% (still obviously alott) ....and I absolutely did not have any under the counter business going on. I have absolutely no connections, and that's the mark I was given. WOnder why there is such a discrepancy :/


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> I know totally unfair, highschool's hard in Canada too! Wow your marks are pretty good so I'm sure you'll get in somewhere else!:thumbsup:
> 
> I applied to PTAP as a backup although I've sort of given up hope now lol. My equivalence was much lower than yours and I'm starting to wonder if I should have asked the IBCC how they did my calculations. I've heard that there are Canadian students with pretty high equivalences so I'm wondering if they had their marks tampered with by someone they knew at the ministry. The highest possible equivalence Canadian students could get is 80% but maybe some people were able to get some extra marks somehow.


 It's very strange how people get marks above 85 percent. It is not possible for foreign students since they get 15 percent cut down. The highest possible is 85 percent and i think an additional 5 percent is cut. I'm pretty sure there is corruption here. Bet they are favouring those related to government officers. There can be corruption at IBCC. Don't know about PTAP. Two days ago they told me the merit is 887 and above and yesterday they told someone it is 890. Something seems wrong here.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> It's very strange how people get marks above 85 percent. It is not possible for foreign students since they get 15 percent cut down. The highest possible is 85 percent and i think an additional 5 percent is cut. I'm pretty sure there is corruption here. Bet they are favouring those related to government officers. There can be corruption at IBCC. Don't know about PTAP. Two days ago they told me the merit is 887 and above and yesterday they told someone it is 890. Something seems wrong here.


It definitely is fishy. I have 80%, which i guess may be considered accurate as i had 95% average at my Canadian high school. But its weird and unfair how some people get cut down 20% while others get cut down less (with both applicants having no connections)...i really don't see how that works, since its purely based on your academics. 

Also, why is it that other foreign students, like the UK or America, dont get cut down, or cut down as much, as Canada? I was checking out last year's list, and students from britain and america had scores in the low - mid 900s, whereas the highest canadian score was in the higher-mid 800s :/ I read somewhere that someone had asked the PTAP people/seen on their website that it had something to do with internal/external examinations? Anyone know about it?


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there is something weird going on with equivalences since a select few foreign students manage to get amazingly high equivalences whereas others get equivalences much lower than they expected. So it could be that the people doing the calculations are making careless mistakes, or the way they're doing the calculations is not consistent from one official to another. And of course corruption and favouritism could also be involved. 
I have a feeling something of this sort is happening with PTAP and that's why the list hasn't been posted yet. If they already have the lowest and highest acceptable equivalences then they shouldn't be taking this long to post the results.

Also, I haven't heard anything about external/internal examinations, but I have heard that people can get some extra marks on the equivalence certificate for taking AP (Advanced Placement) courses. You do have to write extra exams to get credit for AP courses so maybe they're referring to these? But I've taken university level courses and I was told that they wouldn't be considered in the equivalence. And I think grade 12 AP courses should be equivalent to first year university courses.


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

How unfortunate! I got 883. Do not know if I will get in ugh!
Ayesha


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Arright, lemme tell you what's even stranger. My dad works in the government! So about favoring government officials...it may be right, but at least not in my case.

People who get above 85%, the only way I see it's possible is that they do A-Levels. Because you can get 90% if you get straight A*s at least in Pakistan. I dunno about England though.

And about internal or external marks. That could be possible. They say they cut 7.5% for external marks and 15% for internal ones on their website. I gave Alberta provincial exams, I suppose that goes down as internal. What province of Canada did you do it from?

- - - Updated - - -



aquamarinaquarian said:


> I know totally unfair, highschool's hard in Canada too! Wow your marks are pretty good so I'm sure you'll get in somewhere else!:thumbsup:
> 
> I applied to PTAP as a backup although I've sort of given up hope now lol. My equivalence was much lower than yours and I'm starting to wonder if I should have asked the IBCC how they did my calculations. I've heard that there are Canadian students with pretty high equivalences so I'm wondering if they had their marks tampered with by someone they knew at the ministry. The highest possible equivalence Canadian students could get is 80% but maybe some people were able to get some extra marks somehow.


Thnx, I already got admission in Shifa as a local student. I just posted this because my case seemed pretty similar to yours so we can relate.


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

i applied to sargodha under both. what's your equivalence?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

isparkaling said:


> i applied to sargodha under both. what's your equivalence?


Didn't apply to Sargodha. Applied to Lahore. 886.


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

I called ptap office yesterday and they told me that the last score in merit list is 887.Can I know isparkling what was your first college of choice in ptap list?


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Arright, lemme tell you what's even stranger. My dad works in the government! So about favoring government officials...it may be right, but at least not in my case.
> 
> People who get above 85%, the only way I see it's possible is that they do A-Levels. Because you can get 90% if you get straight A*s at least in Pakistan. I dunno about England though.
> 
> ...


Yea I had heard from a few sources that there isn't any favouritism at the IBCC but I guess even if there is we probably won't know about it. And yea I figured that most people did A-levels from Europe and the Middle East and they don't lose the 20% we do. Its kinda unfair for them to get that advantage but I guess there's nothing we can do about it...

I'm in Ontario and we don't have provincial highschool exams here. We just have the local exams that the highschools administer on their own so my exams probably counted as internal as well. I think external exams means something like A-levels or O-levels that are standardized across the country. But Canada doesn't have any external highschool exams right? I guess maybe AP exams could be considered external. 

Anywy if you got into Shifa as a local student then all this probably doesn't matter. I'm going to Shifa as well inshallah...just hope my fees get there on time!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Well...I know someone who did AP and lost lots of marks as well, so I guess that doesn't count either. Too bad we're from Canada, eh? Yes, none of this actually matters anymore, nice to hear you're going to Shifa too.


----------



## halooo (Mar 17, 2012)

what chance to get into sargodha on self finance with 786


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

halooo said:


> what chance to get into sargodha on self finance with 786


self-finance looks at fsc and sat II together. so i can't say anything without knowing your aggregate (60% fsc and 40% sat II).


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

aysha chaudhary said:


> I called ptap office yesterday and they told me that the last score in merit list is 887.Can I know isparkling what was your first college of choice in ptap list?


my first choice was punjab medical college, and then sargodha, and then King Edward and so on. What about yours?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone called and know when they are going to post the merit list ?!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everybody! i called HEC today and they said the list will be posted either today, tomorrow, or the day after. they also told me that my name was showing up for sargodha medical college. that was my 6th option. my aggregate is 76.64%
the 5 options prior to sargodha were aimc, ke, rmc, nmc, and pmc. based on this info i think you'll be able to infer where your name will come up.


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Hi everybody! i called HEC today and they said the list will be posted either today, tomorrow, or the day after. they also told me that my name was showing up for sargodha medical college. that was my 6th option. my aggregate is 76.64%
> the 5 options prior to sargodha were aimc, ke, rmc, nmc, and pmc. based on this info i think you'll be able to infer where your name will come up.


under PTAP??? and by name showing up does that mean like waiting list, or that you are totally allowed to go there this year?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

HEC is the self-finance scheme. I'm totally allowed to go by HEC. But my mom won't allow me lol


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> HEC is the self-finance scheme. I'm totally allowed to go by HEC. But my mom won't allow me lol


oh why not? is it not a good college? did you apply under PTAP? Where do you hope to go the most?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I heard it's a decent school. The problem is location. My family lives in Lahore so my mom wants me to stay here. My only options here are sheikh khalifa, aimc, and k.e. the guy at HEC said I could be upgraded to Rawalpindi or Punjab medical college which is great but that also falls outside of Lahore lol.
It would be a dream come true if I get into aimc but that seems unlikely lol. I think I will end up in skzmdc on the foreign seat.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and I wasn't eligible for PTAP because my parents aren't foreign nationals - only I am.


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anyone know when they are going to post the results for hec?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

saira16 said:


> Does anyone know when they are going to post the results for hec?


a few posts above Ghani mentioned that he called them, and that it should be either today or tomorroww...but you never know -.-
been hearing that for a while now...


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

Me too:arghh:


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

waitinggggg.....


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

These seats are only for foreign passport holders yeah?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

123456789 said:


> These seats are only for foreign passport holders yeah?


 Yes.


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Yes.


What about overseas ?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

123456789 said:


> What about overseas ?


 Don't have much information sorry.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

123456789 said:


> What about overseas ?


HEC seats which are self-finance are for those overseas Pakistanis who have foreign nationality. 
PTAP seats are for those overseas Pakistanis that have foreign nationality, as well as one of their parents having foreign nationality and also they should have completed their 12th grade physically from abroad. 

Neither of these seats are for overseas Pakistanis who do not have foreign nationality.


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Man this is so nerve-wracking :? Is the HEC supposed to tell the results online?


----------



## halooo (Mar 17, 2012)

they will upload the results tomorrow or on friday and any one applied to ayub medical college on self finance


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Been hearing that from them for a while now...:/
I emailed them (and someone else on the forum told me this too) that the list is all done and ready, its just been sent to get approval from their higher authorities..

- - - Updated - - -



isparkaling said:


> Man this is so nerve-wracking :? Is the HEC supposed to tell the results online?


Tell me about it eh
And yes, they post the list online, on their webaite


----------



## halooo (Mar 17, 2012)

u could phone them and ask where u gt in


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey eveyone, my dad called and asked. Unfortuntely, the HEC results will be released on the 17th of November and the PTAP results will be released on the 20th of November. Just hope we don't get disaapointed on these dates. It's been a long wait already.


----------



## extremeranger (Feb 23, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> Hey eveyone, my dad called and asked. Unfortuntely, the HEC results will be released on the 17th of November and the PTAP results will be released on the 20th of November. Just hope we don't get disaapointed on these dates. It's been a long wait already.


thanks for the update


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm well I have a cousin who did IB in highschool and I assumed that she might have an advantage since her courses were a bit more advanced. But it seems like she might not:?. I know, being Canadian is not so great for your equivalence but we both got into Shifa so its all good:thumbsup:! Hope to see you there inshallah



heartbreak said:


> Well...I know someone who did AP and lost lots of marks as well, so I guess that doesn't count either. Too bad we're from Canada, eh? Yes, none of this actually matters anymore, nice to hear you're going to Shifa too.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

PTAP LIST IS OUT.!!http://202.83.164.25/wps/wcm/connec...ee17836/Merit+of+MBBS+and+BDS.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow! Congrats to all those who got in. And only one Canadian there, there isn't even one on the waiting list! Must be very smart.

Good Luck and have fun in college studying for almost free, you've earned it!


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

Danggg I got wait listed. What are the chances that I will get in? More wait ughhh


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally! The wait is finally over! 
Congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

kanga said:


> Danggg I got wait listed. What are the chances that I will get in? More wait ughhh


 Very slim chance to be honest


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> PTAP LIST IS OUT.!!http://202.83.164.25/wps/wcm/connec...ee17836/Merit+of+MBBS+and+BDS.pdf?MOD=AJPERES



Are you SAmreen Zaidi in the list? for Fatima Jinnah medical college??
If yes! then Congratulations!


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you get in??


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Aisha said:


> Are you SAmreen Zaidi in the list? for Fatima Jinnah medical college??
> If yes! then Congratulations!


Yes I am. Thank you very much.


----------



## extremeranger (Feb 23, 2012)

hec selection letters have been dispatched, we should receive them by tomorrow


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> Yes I am. Thank you very much.


Great! okay then, most probably meet u a t FJ then In Sha Allah


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Aisha said:


> Great! okay then, most probably meet u a t FJ then In Sha Allah


Oh that will be nice  Did you apply from Qatar because I don't see that in the list ?


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> Oh that will be nice  Did you apply from Qatar because I don't see that in the list ?


Yeah I applied from Qatar.  But on OPEN-MERIT seat as I'm still a Pakistani National (Though I spent my entire life, here in Qatar ) So, I'm hopeful of getting In FJ on Open-Merit In Sha Allah as I prefferred it on 2nd and my merit is not that enough for getting in the 1st one (KE)


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes its kind of sad there's only one Canadian on the MBBS list and none on the waitlist lol. There were a few more Canadians in the BDS and Pharmacy lists but those were probably not as competitive as the MBBS. Most Canadians probably suffered the same 20% cut and had their equivalences dropped drastically because of it. The one person who got in must have had a near perfect high school average so they probably deserve the seat more than those of us with lower marks. 

Anyway, congratulations to everyone who made it on the list!



heartbreak said:


> Wow! Congrats to all those who got in. And only one Canadian there, there isn't even one on the waiting list! Must be very smart.
> 
> Good Luck and have fun in college studying for almost free, you've earned it!


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Did anyone else from this forum get into PTAP?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

I did, Alhumduliallah 
Not into my first choice, but of course im still *very *very grateful that i got in! Hats off to everyone who made it, or was close to making it; it was sure one tough competition this year!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i've received my letter from HEC about sargodha medical college. anyone else get a letter?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> i've received my letter from HEC about sargodha medical college. anyone else get a letter?


congratulations


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

This time hec is not issuing merit list publically but issuing letter to the individual with the college nominated.It is great indication of fouls play as nobody can tell if some body with lower score has not gone to higher merit college.


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> i've received my letter from HEC about sargodha medical college. anyone else get a letter?


nooo...what address do they send it to? because they ask for an address in Pakistan as well as from your homeland? But I guess it doesn't matter anymore, I'll probably be going to Punjab Medical College. Is anyone else planning on going there???


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

isparkaling said:


> nooo...what address do they send it to? because they ask for an address in Pakistan as well as from your homeland? But I guess it doesn't matter anymore, I'll probably be going to Punjab Medical College. Is anyone else planning on going there???


They would definitely send it to the address in Pakistan - not sure about the overseas address. Check with your relatives over here. I'm planning on going to sheikh zayed in Lahore and I'm pretty sure I will get accepted there. In the event that I do not get accepted, I will have to join some government college and I will try to get a seat in a college that has a higher merit than sargodha. Hopefully I can get into Punjab, Rawalpindi, or Nishtar.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

got in DOW from hec ,what to do?people say its like K.E of Karachi but my parents are scared to send me to KArachi, what to do ? what to DO?


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

amerhch said:


> got in DOW from hec ,what to do?people say its like K.E of Karachi but my parents are scared to send me to KArachi, what to do ? what to DO?


If you remain within the boundaries od DOW then I.A U'll remain safe.. Its an excellent college.. Don't miss the chance..


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

SAMREEN said:


> Very slim chance to be honest


Dang it really sucks. It is so competitive this year and the sad part it I am just off 3 points ugh. I just hope for some miracle.


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, has anyone ( sunny or samreen )who have been accepted for ptap, received acceptance letter from HEC! I have not received it yet !


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

aysha chaudhary said:


> Hi, has anyone ( sunny or samreen )who have been accepted for ptap, received acceptance letter from HEC! I have not received it yet !


 Yea I have. I got it today for FJMC. HEC also displayed a list on their website (well atleast they say they did) and it comes up as error. Seems fishy. I called them and gave them a piece of my mind and they had no answer to why they cannot display one list when they can display the rest!!! They dropped call. Everyone call and pester them tiill they put it up. We deserve to see the list so we know it was made with fairness.


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

So I called them. I don't know why but every time I call them they are super nice anyways they told me that they might be giving admission to the students who got wait listed. Fingers crossed I'll find out next Friday.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

kanga said:


> So I called them. I don't know why but every time I call them they are super nice anyways they told me that they might be giving admission to the students who got wait listed. Fingers crossed I'll find out next Friday.


 Yea the PTAP people are very nice and cooperative. I hope you get in  What were your first two options?


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

SAMREEN said:


> Yea the PTAP people are very nice and cooperative. I hope you get in  What were your first two options?


Yeah thank you. My first choices were KE, FJMC, Allama Iqbal!


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ouu good luck girl, I hope you make it! 
Would they offer admission if someone doesn't take up their seat, or are they offering extra seats?

All the best!)


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

sunny3027 said:


> Ouu good luck girl, I hope you make it!
> Would they offer admission if someone doesn't take up their seat, or are they offering extra seats?
> 
> All the best!)


Thank you no they told me they are adjusting the list if someone doesn't take up the seat, but then they said we might just offer admission to all so i am not sure whats going to happen. I just can't wait any longer haha :woot:


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> Yea I have. I got it today for FJMC. HEC also displayed a list on their website (well atleast they say they did) and it comes up as error. Seems fishy. I called them and gave them a piece of my mind and they had no answer to why they cannot display one list when they can display the rest!!! They dropped call. Everyone call and pester them tiill they put it up. We deserve to see the list so we know it was made with fairness.


Samreen are you going to accept fjmc on HEC? as they told me that you have to choose between ptap or HEC.you cannot accept both


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

aysha chaudhary said:


> Samreen are you going to accept fjmc on HEC? as they told me that you have to choose between ptap or HEC.you cannot accept both


 Lol. I got into the same college from PTAP and HEC , so it makes it much simpler doesn't it?  I'll stick to PTAP. If I had got into AIMC or KE or SIMS through HEC or even NMC I would've chosen HEC definitely. I just wanted to see the list to confirm it was by merit but they don't display it :/ . They said they will but the link they gave is an error message.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

aysha chaudhary said:


> Hi, has anyone ( sunny or samreen )who have been accepted for ptap, received acceptance letter from HEC! I have not received it yet !


Yes I got my my HEC letter, but for nawaz sharif , but il be accepting the PTAP offer for fjmc


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if someone drop out of PTAP list?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

yes. my friend dropped his seat for sargodha. and my other friend dropped her seat for fatima jinnah.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

kanga said:


> Does anyone know if someone drop out of PTAP list?


Yes, there revised list only showing 13 students. So two of them have dropped out. I think you were on the waiting list next so hopefully you will get in now. Contact EAD immediately..............


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

OMG!!!! Really? I couldn't find their revised list could you please send me the link. Yes I will call them tonight.

Ayesha


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

The revised list is not online. It was just sent to the colleges and remaining students. I saw it when facetimed Pakistan over the weekend and only 13 were there. I think it is worth contacting them.


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

facetime? so that means there are iPhones in Pakistan???:woot:


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

saeedanjum said:


> The revised list is not online. It was just sent to the colleges and remaining students. I saw it when facetimed Pakistan over the weekend and only 13 were there. I think it is worth contacting them.


Thank you for your help. I shall call them tonight.

- - - Updated - - -

This is really frustrating. I called those people just now and they told me there is no confirmation from the college that two students have dropped out. According to them everyone is joining. I don't know how you guys find out that two people dropped. They won't tell me until next week or so. ughh annoyed.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

EAD asked everyone on the list to confirm their acceptance of the allocated seat by 19th of November and issued a new list after 19th which had 13 students on it. You will have to wait because it is a long process. Last year some PTAP students weren't able to pay their fee and attend classes until January. 

This mert list goes to Punjab Ministry of Health and then after their approval it is approved by UHS and then Colleges accept the fee and give admission.


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

saeedanjum said:


> EAD asked everyone on the list to confirm their acceptance of the allocated seat by 19th of November and issued a new list after 19th which had 13 students on it. You will have to wait because it is a long process. Last year some PTAP students weren't able to pay their fee and attend classes until January.
> 
> This mert list goes to Punjab Ministry of Health and then after their approval it is approved by UHS and then Colleges accept the fee and give admission.


Thank you!! that really is a long process. Oh well I'll wait.


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

I got into Fatima Jinnah


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey, Congratulations..........

I knew that couple of people had dropped out. You are very lucky as on open merit students with 84% aggregate didn't get in anywhere in Punjab.


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

Thank you yeah I agree. Allah is just so Merciful! 
They hadn't received their rejection letter then so they didn't want to tell me the concrete answer. but I am so happy. 
I have a question will the college care if I am a little late to classes? bc I haven't left here yet.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

kanga said:


> Thank you yeah I agree. Allah is just so Merciful!
> They hadn't received their rejection letter then so they didn't want to tell me the concrete answer. but I am so happy.
> I have a question will the college care if I am a little late to classes? bc I haven't left here yet.


If you don't mind me asking, what was ur aggregate? cuz i'll be appling next year inshallah through SFS from Canada and i want to get into AIMC or FJ so it'll give me an idea about what to expect


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

kanga said:


> Thank you yeah I agree. Allah is just so Merciful!
> They hadn't received their rejection letter then so they didn't want to tell me the concrete answer. but I am so happy.
> I have a question will the college care if I am a little late to classes? bc I haven't left here yet.


Have you seen the revised merit list on EAD website. You are on it. Congratulations again.

As I said in my previous message that Colleges need approval from Punjab Health ministry and UHS and then they will take your fee. So ring FJMC in a week or so and they will tell you the same. First year classes are suppose to start on 13th of December but there will be holidays again for a week on Christmas.

I know couple of students who are going to Pakistan on 28th of December to start their studies on 31st of December. So you can take your time and try to get there in the next couple of weeks. Flights are very expensive before Christmas so it might be good idea to get there for 31st of December.

- - - Updated - - -



Emma101 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was ur aggregate? cuz i'll be appling next year inshallah through SFS from Canada and i want to get into AIMC or FJ so it'll give me an idea about what to expect


Under PTAP they dont count SAT Subject test marks. They only take into account FSc (IBCC) marks. So you can't compare it with SFS. PTAP merit was just over 80% (883/1100) but SFS will always be lower than PTAP. If you get over 80% then you have great chance of getting in SFS but with around 82% you will be able to get in PTAP as well. I have seen students with 75% getting in SFS but it can always change. For differnece between PTAP and SFS please read other posts in this forum.


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

Emma101 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was ur aggregate? cuz i'll be appling next year inshallah through SFS from Canada and i want to get into AIMC or FJ so it'll give me an idea about what to expect


For foreigners they go by IBCC scores and mine were 883.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

kanga said:


> For foreigners they go by IBCC scores and mine were 883.


n u got into AIMC? n dont they look at IBCC score and sat score if u r applying through SFS? cuz my IBCC score would be really low since i`m canadian but i think ibcc and sat score put together i`ll be around 82% inshallah. do u think i`ll get into AIMC?


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

Saeed,

Yes I checked the list this is great. Alright thank you I'll try to make it there before 31st.

- - - Updated - - -



Emma101 said:


> n u got into AIMC? n dont they look at IBCC score and sat score if u r applying through SFS? cuz my IBCC score would be really low since i`m canadian but i think ibcc and sat score put together i`ll be around 82% inshallah. do u think i`ll get into AIMC?


I got into Fatima Jinnah. I am sure they require SAT for every foreigner who applied there as of last year. Bc I was required to take SAT and I only applied to PTAP. Since they required it I am sure it counts too but I am not positive. With 82% I am sure you will get in but you know merit/competition keeps getting higher year. We'll just pray for best.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Emma101 said:


> n u got into AIMC? n dont they look at IBCC score and sat score if u r applying through SFS? cuz my IBCC score would be really low since i`m canadian but i think ibcc and sat score put together i`ll be around 82% inshallah. do u think i`ll get into AIMC?


Weightage of IBCC marks was 60% and of SAT Subject test marks was 40% for SFS but PTAP only required more than 550 marks in each SAT subject test and they only used IBCC score for merit list.


----------

